# Briggs engine question



## Zooguy (Dec 24, 2004)

I have a question on a Briggs engine and was wondering if someone could help. 
Model # 80202
Type 189601
Code 9001060 3

This engine is on a lawn edger. It seems to start and idle ok, but when you use it, the engine bogs down and dies. The governor does not seem to be working. I've had the cover off and the "governor" looks like a flag that is attached to the carb by some linkage. The linkage seems to move fine. My question is, Is there supposed to be a spring from the governor to the carb? 

I didn't see where one was attached, and was wondering if there was one there or if maybe the problem is in the carb itself. 

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

does the engine throttle up ?


----------



## Zooguy (Dec 24, 2004)

Yes. If I move the linkage by hand it will throttle up and sounds fine.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

http://shop.briggsandstratton.com/BShopProductPage.asp?CatalogID=656F8AC4-B611-4BB3-95BF-A9C915B1275A&MECID=100&CategoryID=&lrid=&ProductID=56B2BC68-283C-11D4-8886-00B0D0203414#click pdf 206,207,208


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

is this edger somthing you have never used b-4 , or did it just start this ?


----------



## Zooguy (Dec 24, 2004)

WOW! That was an excellent link. Thank you very much!
Looking at the picture, it looks like there is a spring that runs from the throttle linkage to the governor. I don't have the machine in front of me but the carbs in the pictures look a little different than what I remember being on there. The choke is controlled by the throttle cable. If you push it all the way, then the engine is choked. I'll order a spring and then install it the next time I get to the machine.

Again, Thanks much. I just found this forum and really like what I see.


----------



## Zooguy (Dec 24, 2004)

I was looking at someones snow plow truck and while I was there, he asked me to look at this edger. I hadn't seen it before.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

your welcome , hope it helps ya ,


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah that flaps a wind vane governor which is attatched to the throttle by linkage and a spring. newer ones i know have two. if the springs are in anyway messed up they should be replaced. must be a 3.5hp. easy engine to fix. simple carb as well. hope you get it goin its a good engine.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

oooooooo nother thing the screw that is basically there to hold the coil on on one side and is the wind gov. screw that hold that on. make sure its not rusted and has a little wd-40 on it since its an edger. they sometimes rust. i've had some rust and some just got dirt in there, didn't mess it up just gummed it up and made it slow reacting.


----------



## Zooguy (Dec 24, 2004)

Thanks, Bugman. I haven't had a chance to look at it again yet. Not enough snow by me yet to go plowing so I haven't been back to the other shop. Once I get the spring ordered, I'll make a trip and see if I can get it going. The wind flap moved properly, but it seemed like a spring was missing. I guess there was. Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

huh hope you get it going. good luck on it.


----------



## Zooguy (Dec 24, 2004)

Bugman and Scrench, 

I finally got to look at the edger again yesterday. Took it over to a friends house from work, (our small engine guy). I popped the cover off and he looked at it and said "Spring goes right here". 2 minute fix.   It runs great. Thanks again to both of you for your help earlier.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah it really is quite simple on those


----------

